# Goat shots?



## Ella Anders (Jun 12, 2020)

So I just got two 3 month old pygora/Nigerian Dwarfs baby goats and they have been banded and when I got them we gave them a cdt shot on June sixth they are almost four months old and I was just wondering when they would need another one and how far apart do you normally give them?


----------



## chickens really (Jun 12, 2020)

You boost them 3 weeks after the first vaccination. Very adorable little kids. ❤️🐐🐐


----------

